

Facebook for iPad has been done since May, lead engineer quits for Google - matthewphiong
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2011/09/26/facebook-for-ipad-has-been-done-since-may-lead-engineer-quits-for-google/

======
featherless
I want to clarify that the app has not been "done" since May and that my
experience working for Facebook was incredible. The amount of time I spent
working on the project was purely because I enjoyed it.

